# Decent Decaf



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have been struggling over the past couple of months, to find a decent decaf. All my usual ones are below par for some reason. This led me to revert back to Illy decaf which has that bite I like. This in turn made me remember Decadent Decaf.

https://www.decadentdecaf.com/collections/decaf-coffee-range

They buy enough beans to last a full 12 months so no seasonal variations. I have had several bags of the Indonesia Sumatra Mandheling and the Signature Espresso blend as they both err towards the dark side.

The beans are roasted on demand by Coffee Compass who do not sell the same crop. You can buy from Amazon although there is little price differential although the Amazon stock is always a couple of weeks old. They are slightly dearer with postage being set at £2.99 or free over £30. Give them a go. They always delighted me and I have just placed an order for a couple of kilos in the hope of getting a decent cuppa!


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Ive been dabbling with decaf recently with relatives over who can't have caffeine late in the day. I've been very happy with Winchester roasters, Peru sparkling water decaf. now i just need another grinder!


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Are these beans for espresso, brewed or both?

I've been experimenting with decaff beans for brewed. I've tried beans from 6 different roasters with various experiences.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This is the same guy that owns Brown Bear Coffee i think ( Guy Wilmott )


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Elcee said:


> Are these beans for espresso, brewed or both?
> 
> I've been experimenting with decaff beans for brewed. I've tried beans from 6 different roasters with various experiences.


If you email them from the site and ask them. The owner, Guy actually imports coffee for a living and I am sure he will answer you with 100% honesty


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Has anybody managed to find some decent decaf that's on the lighter side yet?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

khampal said:


> Has anybody managed to find some decent decaf that's on the lighter side yet?


Raves standard offering and Foundry normal have a fairly light one


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Raves standard offering and Foundry normal have a fairly light one


Struggling to find foundry's decaf off their website. Could you point me in the right direction?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I mainly buy decaf, mostly for my other half who can't have caffeine as it makes her ill. I've tried quite a few (some are on my #12roasterschallenge thread). Some are very nice, and some aren't as good. My partner found Brown Bear decaf pretty bland in milk, whereas York Coffee Emporium decaf blend goes lovely in milk (but I wish their bags would stand up!)

So far I've enjoyed anything that @dfk41 has suggested to me, as well as Extract Coffee (chestnut tasting notes), Horsham decaf (recently defrosted a bag of their Mexican decaf), Carvetii (was my go to roaster for a while..)


----------

